# Game 1 - Sunday 12:30 Pm - Raptors @ Magic



## Onions Baby (Mar 12, 2007)

Thought I'd do up a game thread for tomorrow's game. It's gonna be a great series, Let's go Raps!


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Anthony Parker needs to play a big role and put up 16-18 ppg in the series. Primos could play a role of the bench to come in and play tough vs. Howard....he doesn't need to save his fouls!


----------



## junkyarddawgg (Mar 24, 2005)

Props for the REALLY nice game thread!

Go Raps Go!


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

awesome gt, onions. fantastic. 

the season starts now.

peace


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice game thread. Its gonna be a good one tomorrow, I cant wait.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

game thread is spectacular. i think we deserve the win based on that.


GO RAPS...

I am so excited.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Any reason why almost every game of this series is going to be on NBATV in the states? I wish they could have picked ESPN2 or ESPN Classic or something so more people here can watch.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

^tommorow the game is on ABC i'm pretty sure.

crazy good gamethread. was going to attempt one, but i lost the site i used to take advantage of.

i really like the setup, toronto has 3 X-factors including Delfino, maybe 4 if Kapono gets any PT, not likely.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Great thread, let's go Raptors!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

southeasy said:


> ^tommorow the game is on ABC i'm pretty sure.
> 
> crazy good gamethread. was going to attempt one, but i lost the site i used to take advantage of.
> 
> i really like the setup, toronto has 3 X-factors including Delfino, maybe 4 if Kapono gets any PT, not likely.


Games 1, 4 and 7 are on TNT. Games 2, 3 and 5 are on NBATV. ESPN.com doesn't say what channel Game 6 will be on.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

southeasy said:


> i really like the setup, toronto has 3 X-factors including Delfino, maybe 4 if Kapono gets any PT, not likely.


well even though i'd rather kapono not play as a defensive liability.. the consesus was that we acquired kapono due to our lack of ability to make shots in last years playoffs.


----------



## Onions Baby (Mar 12, 2007)

We obviously have Delfino that can play a role as an X-Factor but that would've screwed up my GT format!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Sick game thread.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

bigbabyjesus said:


> well even though i'd rather kapono not play as a defensive liability.. the consesus was that we acquired kapono due to our lack of ability to make shots in last years playoffs.


Kapono's shots are worth the defensive liability for 20-25 mins a game, IMO. It sickens me that Mitchell has such a great weapon and refuses to use it.

Bosh appears to be Howard kryptonite, which is good. The Raps can take this series and making it to the second round would put a good cap on what turned out to be an unsightly season (esp. the last 3 months).

Onions: Great pic at the top of the tread, BTW. My hat is off to you, sir.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

narrator said:


> Kapono's shots are worth the defensive liability for 20-25 mins a game, IMO. It sickens me that Mitchell has such a great weapon and refuses to use it.


I put most of the blame on Sam, but some of the blame has to go on Kapono as well as his teammates.

I mean Kapono has to stop passing up jumpers, and driving. Thats not his game. He's been too unselfish.

And his teammates have to do a much better job getting him open, setting screens and stuff. I know when I'm playing ball with a lights out shooter, and given the fact that I'm pretty useless on offense other than grabbing boards, I do everything to get in the way of his defender, setting the screens on the baseline cuts, ect ect.. something your rarely ever see done for Kapono.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

awesome game thread..
cmon boys.. lets steal game 1 =)


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Killer Kapono & The Raps, i believe in that

even if kapono doesnt get any PT, he's a great silent coach off the bench.

best 3-point sharpshooter that never shoots the three you ever saw.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Bargnani starting at SF, holy crap **** we called it! 

Game underway, Magic shooting the lights out uh-oh but Bosh playing great Bball so far,..,


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Hahah Iron Man intertwined with NBA commercial. If Jumper was any indication of what a bad choice in pairing, I think I'll skip Iron Man as well...


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

OK I apologize. Rasho Nesterovic showed up to play so far. 

Bosh is not a low post player at all. ANd that's what makes me mad about the NBA's so called experts always calling him and Zach Randolph low post threats..


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

what the hell is this crap, we're letting them shoot over 85%, this is the playoffs for god sakes show some defensive intensity..


----------



## george (Aug 8, 2003)

Wow we suck at defense.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

george said:


> Wow we suck at defense.


its a Joke


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

bigbabyjesus said:


> And his teammates have to do a much better job getting him open, setting screens and stuff. *I know when I'm playing ball with a lights out shooter, and given the fact that I'm pretty useless on offense other than grabbing boards, I do everything to get in the way of his defender, setting the screens on the baseline cuts, ect ect.. something your rarely ever see done for Kapono.*


Exactly what I've been screaming about for 3 months. Run screens for Kapono. Get him open. He's only the best 3-point shooter in history.

Speaking of which, Mitchell should put both Kapono and Delfino in the game. He made a mistake bringing Moon in. Glad to see Calderon in. If Howard's going to sit in the paint waiting for drives, the Raptors need to respond with shooting. Go small with Both, Calderon, Parker, Kapono and Delfino. They'd get killed on defense (esp. by Howard) but I'll trade a 2 for a 3 for the rest of this quarter and part of the second. Desperate times need desperate measures.

Of course, there's no way in hell Orlando's going to keep this shooting up for the whole game. I hope.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

im hoping they're playing like this because these are just the playoff jitters...


----------



## junkyarddawgg (Mar 24, 2005)

Bosh with nice defense on howard... Parker with the 3, Kapono and Bargs on the floor! I think we're going for the 3


----------



## george (Aug 8, 2003)

wow..man this is absolutely horrible...


----------



## RX (May 24, 2006)

this game is over...toronto doesn't do comebacks


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Just like last year when New Jersey ran wild over our "defense"...


----------



## RX (May 24, 2006)

Bustgani, Calderon, and Parker have been playing like *** the last month or so...all blame must go to them


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

As expected Sam just brushes it off and says that all the shots but one were contested. He was smiling as he said that of course.

Not sure why anyone is surprised. This is what we showed the last few months. Bargs isn't breaking out of a year long slump all of a sudden. His mental edge is gone for this season. Hopefully returns next season.

We should still win a game or two, but 4-2 is not really a close series.


----------



## junkyarddawgg (Mar 24, 2005)

Come on guys, a little faith, you never know, Orlando might get complacent!


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

yeah, I don't know what Smitch was thinking starting Bargnani at the small forward. Why would you go with a completely new lineup to start the playoffs? Not to mention a Rasho/Bosh/Bargnani frontline has not seen the floor together for maybe more than 20 minutes in the 2 years the 3 of them have been together.

This game is over, the series as well, a fitting end for a disappointing season. But on the bright side, if we lose this year I much rather we lose it in an embarrassing style than a pass away like last year. It will take a hard fall to push Colangelo into making some drastic changes and not once again feel that the team is better than what they really are.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Getting back to the Bargnani over Moon decision, it's really a shock. You only alter your lineup if you have a mismatch defensively, and Moon wasn't a mismatch going up against Lewis or Turkoglu. On the other end, Bargnani doesn't create any mismatches by himself at least in this series.


----------



## RX (May 24, 2006)

The only time Bargnani should be in the game is if Foyle is in


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Let's see if Mitchell goes with Bargnani at the 3 to open the 2nd half.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

wow. is our defense based around letting your man get by you, helping, and giving up the open 3. 

lucky to only be down 13. 

time to start playing well maybe?

Andrea at the 3. told you there was a story there.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

that story turns out to be one where the main character dies in the first chapter.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

nice job with our non-existant and overwhelming efence.

orlando shot disgusting from 3 in the 1st Q.. what was it? 10-13 from 3 **** they won the game in the first 12minutes.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Someone needs to ask Chuck what that guy eats when the Raptors loses. He needs another catch phrase since he won't be saying salami and cheese that often this series.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

The atmosphere in Orlando is pathetic, and Orlando minus Dwight is just as bad as us defensively. Lead cut to 9, were're back in this game.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

very frustrating game, I hate watching our guys not even try to stay in front of their man and just expecting help, its ****ing disgusting.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice, Kapono with a three, we should spoon feed that guy the rest of the way


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

4 ****ing fouls on Bosh in one quarter? **** that.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

you think the Raptors are just gonna hack dwight the rest of the way?


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

This just in: Kapono can hit 3s.

Open your eyes, Mitchell!


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Kapono again! iam telling you hes our guy for the rest of the game


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

chocolove said:


> you think the Raptors are just gonna hack dwight the rest of the way?


They better. Send in Gangsta Brezec to use up his 6 fouls, too.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

this is ridiculous, we keep letting em grab offensive rebounds


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Sickening.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

You know what thats not a bad game and if was the raps I wouldn't be down at all wipe out that 1st quarter and the raps pretty much win this game what killed them was the collapsing D they started off with which lead to wide open looks and Orlando being fresh off a 3 day rest and at home of course there gonna hit those shots but once the raps threw that plan out the window things changed , theres def more than meets the eye here


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

yep, i guess its time to regroup. I think its retarded that Sam Mitchell decides to change it up game one of the playoffs, we hardly used Delfino and Moon. I am not saying we woulda won if it happened but why do it when it holds no significant advantage.


----------



## Onions Baby (Mar 12, 2007)

Sam Mitchell costing us yet another game.

Bosh comes out with 4 fouls late in the 3rd, I'm fine with that.

We cut it to five _early_ in the 4th quarter.. I'm obviously fine with that.

Bosh sits until about 6 minutes left in the 4th? Are you ****ing joking me?

And why the hell did Andrea Bargnani start? He matches up with nobody on Orlando. Terrible coaching by Sam Mitchell.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

25, 22 & 5 blocks from Dwight.

damn if we didn't get buried in that 1st Q with disgusting 3-point shooting (they won't repeat that performance again) we'd have a great shot at a game 1 win.

respect to the magic, they did what they were supposed to do and protect homecourt.

played a decent 2nd half. Kapono will be utilized more in the coming game 2.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

In the play-offs, defense and rebounding wins. Toronto has neither. This series is over. Toronto will be lucky to avoid a sweep. They might win one at home, but only because Orlando will be bored and complacent by then.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

TheATLien said:


> Games 1, 4 and 7 are on TNT. Games 2, 3 and 5 are on NBATV. ESPN.com doesn't say what channel Game 6 will be on.


Why bother? They know it won't go 6 games.

BNM


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

loved the bargnani move. didn't pay off today on the boxscore, but i still loved it. i hope we stick with it. his length on defense was clearly (after the first q) affecting orlando's perimeter jumpshooters. he didn't block any shots but when you have a seven footer in front of you, it's a big adjustment. i think the potential for this lineup is fantastic.

i was somehow encouraged by this game- big time. we were actually attacking defenders, it wasn't just a swing-a-thon (until late) and that's a big change.

of course, our defense is horrible.  i don't know if we have a single defender who believes he can stay in front of his man- they can, imo, they just don't think they can and it becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy as their check blows by them. tj and jose are the main culprits, i still think, especially when they're getting abused off the dribble by an inferior opponent like jameer nelson. when they're entering a game like this with a clear advantage at their position, forderon absolutely cannot allow their check to attract help defenders more often than they do it to him. if i were the coaching staff, i would chart this and make it their primary objective, because if they achieve that one goal, it'll pay its dividends across the board on both offense and defense. they need to go to the basket, they need to stop nelson from going to the basket, and both can be done quite easily with the right focus.

what's more, the raptors switch on virtually every pick n roll, no matter how bad it is. this will kill them. if it means sliding under the pick- especially against a duo like bogans and nelson- so be it. the high p&r defense by the raps is too passive. they need to get gritty and make their opponents work harder.

i think the raps lineup of bosh/rasho/barg can also address rebounding. they were clearly active on the glass together, and i think the progress will be clearly seen in games where the magic don't shoot 80% in the first quarter. that does require toronto's foe to not shoot 80% in the first quarter, though, and that may never happen. 

didn't mind the game. tuesday could go either way and imo, it's a foregone conclusion that orlando will look a lot different once they get on the road. i don't think orlando can win in toronto.

peace


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> In the play-offs, defense and rebounding wins. Toronto has neither. This series is over. Toronto will be lucky to avoid a sweep. They might win one at home, but only because Orlando will be bored and complacent by then.
> 
> BNM



toronto is one of the top 3 defensive rebounding teams in the league? anyways, i still thnik we have a chance. i fully believe orlando will never shoot like they did in that 1st quarter from 3.. Ever again.

taking nothing away from them, Dwight beasted T.O. and the supporting cast hit shots, it was a good look.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

> loved the bargnani move. didn't pay off today on the boxscore, but i still loved it. i hope we stick with it. his length on defense was clearly (after the first q) affecting orlando's perimeter jumpshooters. he didn't block any shots but when you have a seven footer in front of you, it's a big adjustment. i think the potential for this lineup is fantastic.
> 
> i was somehow encouraged by this game- big time. we were actually attacking defenders, it wasn't just a swing-a-thon (until late) and that's a big change.
> 
> ...


Um, i really dont even know where to start with that breakdown. I guess i will just say that it is extremely optimistic in some parts. As far as your last sentence goes tho, what on earth brings you to that "foregone conclusion"?? just curious, being that Orlando is in fact the 2nd best road team in the league, at least according to their record.....they are just as good at home as they are on the road if not better so how do u figure that we will look any different?? Make some valid point's next time please. kthxbye.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

southeasy said:


> toronto is one of the top 3 defensive rebounding teams in the league?


According to what stat? According to basketball-reference.com, they were 14th in DRB at 2497, which is slightly below the league average of 2524. Orlando was 5th in DRB at 2677. For the season, Toronto was also out rebounded by their opponents at both ends:

Raptors: ORB = 790
Opponents: ORB = 830

Raptors: DRB = 2497
Opponents: ORB = 2583

Raptors: TRB = 3287
Opponents: TRB = 3413

Rebounding is not a strength of the Toronto Raptors, and that should be obvious to anyone who watched the game today.

BNM


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i know it';s not our strength. but you said we have no chance to win.. today, despite the terrible 1st Q we still pulled within 5. it's quite possible for a toronto team to string together a couple wins IMO


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

ballocks said:


> it's a foregone conclusion that orlando will look a lot different once they get on the road. i don't think orlando can win in toronto.


Yeah, Orlando will look different once they get on the road, they will look BETTER. They were the only team in the entire NBA to have a better record on the road (27-14) than at home (25-15). They tied the Lakers for the second best road record, trailing only the 66-win Celtics.

Yeah, Orlando might lose one game in Toronto, but only because they've gotten bored and are starting to look ahead to the 2nd round.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

southeasy said:


> i know it';s not our strength.


Then why'd you try to claim Toronto is the 3rd best defensive rebounding team in the league.



southeasy said:


> but you said we have no chance to win.. today, despite the terrible 1st Q we still pulled within 5. it's quite possible for a toronto team to string together a couple wins IMO


Which toronto team? The Blue Jays? Yeah, I could see that happening. The Maple Leafs? Nope, they're done. The Raptors? Not until next November.

BNM


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Blue Magic said:


> Um, i really dont even know where to start with that breakdown. I guess i will just say that it is extremely optimistic in some parts. As far as your last sentence goes tho, what on earth brings you to that "foregone conclusion"?? just curious, being that *Orlando is in fact the 2nd best road team in the league,* at least according to their record.....they are just as good at home as they are on the road if not better so how do u figure that we will look any different?? Make some valid point's next time please. kthxbye.


like I said before when you got Babcats,Heat, and atlanta in your division stacking wins is very easy I'm not knocking the magic for doing their job and beating them its just this is stat your trying to push on us is very misleading


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Mr_B said:


> like I said before when you got Babcats,Heat, and atlanta in your division stacking wins is very easy I'm not knocking the magic for doing their job and beating them its just this is stat your trying to push on us is very misleading


You miss the point. Orlando plays those same teams (and everybody else) at home, too, but they were the ONLY team in the league with a better record on the road than at home. If Raptors fans are counting on the Magic looking like a totally different team on the road, they are in for an unpleasant surprise. The Magic won't just role over and collapse because the series changes venues after the first two games. Sure they might lose a game in Toronto out of shear boredom, but don't bet on the Raptors winning more than one game at home, or more than one game in this series.

BNM


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Well saying that we wont play well on the road is just as misleading as whatever I may have said becuz the FACT remains our road record is better then our home record(playing against those same teams mind you). Regardless of how you want to spin it in your favor, that is the fact here. Saying that we wont play nearly as well on the road is just flat out wrong when you look at the record so dont make stuff up. Sure, you guys may play better home, but that doesn't mean that the magic are going to fall off on the road. If that is what you guys think, then that is just another aspect that guys will be wrong about, like how u said Rasho will lock down Dwight. Lol, please guys let's just be realistic here.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

LOL at the guy who thinks the Magic will play bad on the road. They don't have the 2nd best road record in the entire league for nothing. If they win game 2, this series is done. It could be a sweep considering how good the Magic do play on the road.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Blue Magic said:


> Well saying that we wont play well on the road is just as misleading as whatever I may have said becuz the FACT remains our road record is better then our home record(playing against those same teams mind you). Regardless of how you want to spin it in your favor, that is the fact here. Saying that we wont play nearly as well on the road is just flat out wrong when you look at the record so dont make stuff up. Sure, you guys may play better home, but that doesn't mean that the magic are going to fall off on the road. If that is what you guys think, then that is just another aspect that guys will be wrong about, like how u said Rasho will lock down Dwight. Lol, please guys let's just be realistic here.



Lol chill buddy.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Anyways hopefully the raps play alot better in game 2, cause today we were horrible on defence,especially our pgs.
Lone bright spot was kapono lighting it up a bit in the 2nd half.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

The decision by S-Mitch to suddenly start Bargnani and not give minutes to Moon was balsy i'll give him that. Balsy...but stupid. You do not decide to "shake up" your lineup & rotations after having used it much of the year unless there is a significant advantage or weakness you have to address. The change did not address much...

On a side note, Raps shot 27 of 28 from the stripe, which is pretty awesome. Also, Dwight Howard made the Raps cry with his admirable 9 of 11 free-throws.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> Lol chill buddy.


Im not mad, but that dude was makin stuff up......and then he comes out and calls me misleading for stating facts :thinking2:...tell me how that makes any sense to you........


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

relax, i'm not a prophet.  what i think may happen may very well not happen. i made my comment re: orlando in toronto more based on the raptors than the magic. after having watched this team for so long, you identify patterns. the stats are more useful, imo, for those who haven't watched the team(s) and thus, have yet to identify said patterns. i do put more stock in patterns than numbers, of course, because numbers/statistics are more a collection of apples and oranges. they don't always (rarely?) apply when the basketball world changes for playoff season.

imo, for better or for worse, the raptors are a predictable group. i was not surprised by their defense in the first q today, i was not surprised by their small 'run' in the fourth, i was not surprised by anthony parker missing one of three enormous free throws down the stretch when three of three might've really turned the tides, etc. etc. etc. 

imo, the raptors lost today more than the magic won. to me, they're just that kind of team. it's the intangible factors that define their performance, more so than any team i've ever watched, and i expect them to become favourable when the series moves to toronto- if only because that's what the patterns would predict. but we'll see. 

the patterns also tell me that in game two, anything can happen. 

peace


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

It's not that I don't think Orlando will win the series, but some of these Magic fans are far too optimistic about their team. We saw in the 2nd half how relying on 3s could do for the Magic, they are going to go through stretches where their team misses those shots. If they didn't shoot lights out in the first quarter, the game would've been closer and who knows what would've happened in a single digit game.

Magic does have the upper hand, but it's a bit too early to completely count out the Raptors. If they can steal the next game in Orlando, the series can still go either way. 

That said, the Raptors need to play the first quarter of game 2 like their season depends on it. They are not a team that comes back from big deficits, therefore it's important that they at least hang around until the 4th quarter. I think Smitch should go back to starting Moon. We need his rebounding and perimeter defense more than Bargnani's offense. As long as we do a better job at closing out on their shooters and not give them wide open looks, I much rather the Magic take those 3s than going inside.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

seifer0406 said:


> If they didn't shoot lights out in the first quarter, the game would've been closer and who knows what would've happened in a single digit game.
> .


Exactly, Take away the 1st quarter and the score is 77-71 for the Raps that was my point the raps should not be down on themselves at all they have to make adjustments though, starting with Bargs , I like him and I've been pulling for him all year but the time to grow is over when the season on the line you gotta go with the players who produce and Barg ain't one of them at the moment


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Mr_B said:


> Exactly, Take away the 1st quarter and the score is 77-71 for the Raps


Take away the second quarter and the Raptors get blown out by 21. Gee, isn't this fun. Unfortunately for Raptors fans all four quarters count. But hey, way to look for the bright spots in a 14 point loss.

BNM


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> Take away the second quarter and the Raptors get blown out by 21. Gee, isn't this fun. Unfortunately for Raptors fans all four quarters count. But hey, way to look for the bright spots in a 14 point loss.
> 
> BNM


Did you even watch the game? Orlando was hitting almost every 3 they took in the first quarter but missed almost the same shots the rest of the way. Of course you could look at the game and say that if they didn't go something like 7/8 from 3 in a quarter (which is way above their season average), the scores would've been a lot closer. If Mo Evans and Kenyon Dooling, Jameel Nelson are going to hit over 70% from the 3pt line for the entire series, then yes, this would be a quick series. But the team has shown that they can't even keep up that percentage for more than a quarter and actually shot the Raptors back into the game where at one point in the 4th quarter where we were only down by 5.

But hey, way to go to a team forum and talk down to their entire fanbase. But do yourself a favor and watch the game first, then perhaps you'll at least make some sense.

And let me reiterate that this is no way saying that the Magic isn't the better team because they are, I'm saying that because of their style of play the Raptors will have a chance to win. Being a 3pt shooting team ourselves we've seen plenty of games where the Raptors can't seem to miss either, and in those games we look unbeatable as well. But I'm sure the Magic fans knows this all too well that there are games where the shots don't fall and the team will look completely different, that's just the nature of 3pt shooting teams.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> Did you even watch the game?


Yes, I did. Although I admit I started to loose interest over the last five or six minutes when it was clear the game was over.



seifer0406 said:


> Orlando was hitting almost every 3 they took in the first quarter


Yes, they were. Probably because they were getting so many wide open looks. Plus, they were penetrating at will. Toronto's perimeter defense was absolutely horrible in that first quarter. Didn't contest shots, didn't contest the dribble penetration.



seifer0406 said:


> but missed almost the same shots the rest of the way. Of course you could look at the game and say that if they didn't go something like 7/8 from 3 in a quarter (which is way above their season average), the scores would've been a lot closer. If Mo Evans and Kenyon Dooling, Jameel Nelson are going to hit over 70% from the 3pt line for the entire series, then yes, this would be a quick series. But the team has shown that they can't even keep up that percentage for more than a quarter and actually shot the Raptors back into the game where at one point in the 4th quarter where we were only down by 5.


If, if, if... Teams that rely in jump shots go hot and cold. Orlando came out hot and was knocking down wide open, uncontested 3-pointers. Toronto picked up the defense some, Orlando went cold, and then Howard carried them the rest of the way. My whole point was you can't just ignore the first quarter and pretend it didn't happen. All four quarters count and the Magic's great start was a combination of their hot shooting and Toronto's horrible defense.



seifer0406 said:


> And let me reiterate that this is no way saying that the Magic isn't the better team because they are, I'm saying that because of their style of play the Raptors will have a chance to win. Being a 3pt shooting team ourselves we've seen plenty of games where the Raptors can't seem to miss either, and in those games we look unbeatable as well. But I'm sure the Magic fans knows this all too well that there are games where the shots don't fall and the team will look completely different, that's just the nature of 3pt shooting teams.


The big difference is the Raptors have no one who can contain Dwight Howard. When the Magic go cold from the outside, they will simply pound it in to Superman and let him dominate the Raptors interior defense. As good as Bosh is, he's nowhere near as dominant in the paint as Howard. The Raptors can't keep Howard off the offensive glass and they can't stop him in the paint. That, and not one hot shooting first quarter, is why I don't see this series going more than five games.

And while Orlando's hot shooting first quarter is what everyone is talking about, it was Dwight Howard that made the difference in game one. In the end, Toronto shot the ball as well from 3-point range as the Magic, but couldn't match Orlando's inside game:

Blocked shots: 
Orlando - 7
Toronto - 1

Points in the Paint:
Orlando - 40
Toronto - 26

So, the Raptors were outscored by 14 in the paint and they lost the game by the same 14 point margin. Unless they can find a way to contain Dwight Howard, they don't stand a chance in this series. 

BNM


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> If, if, if... Teams that rely in jump shots go hot and cold. Orlando came out hot and was knocking down wide open, uncontested 3-pointers. Toronto picked up the defense some, Orlando went cold, and then Howard carried them the rest of the way. My whole point was you can't just ignore the first quarter and pretend it didn't happen. All four quarters count and the Magic's great start was a combination of their hot shooting and Toronto's horrible defense.


And who is ignoring the first quarter? I don't see how you can equate saying "If their team doesn't shoot lights out in the first quarter" to "Let's just pretend the first quarter never happened." Teams are not going to shoot like how Orlando shot in the first quarter most of the time, is that a stretch to assume that perhaps they won't be doing the same thing next time? And if you really "watched" the game, you would've seen that after Mitchell took Bargnani out and replaced him with Moon (It was a horrible move that again should not happen in game 2), the perimeter D did improve substantially and yet the Magic players stayed red hot from the 3.

Again, nobody is saying that the first quarter should be ignored. But it is not wrong to say that if Magic didn't overplay in the first quarter, the game would've been a lot closer.



Boob-No-More said:


> The big difference is the Raptors have no one who can contain Dwight Howard. When the Magic go cold from the outside, they will simply pound it in to Superman and let him dominate the Raptors interior defense. As good as Bosh is, he's nowhere near as dominant in the paint as Howard. The Raptors can't keep Howard off the offensive glass and they can't stop him in the paint. That, and not one hot shooting first quarter, is why I don't see this series going more than five games.


This isn't the first time the Raptors are playing the Magic, we have seen how the games usually go down in the past. In the past when Orlando has an average night shooting 3s, the games have been generally close. In fact, Toronto actually have a winning head to head record against Orlando with Bosh in the lineup in the past 2-3 years. This isn't saying that Toronto is better than Orlando by any stretch of the imagination, but they have found ways to beat Orlando even with Howard dominating in the paint and that at least gives them a chance to win this series.

If you feel that the series won't go more than 5 that's is your opinion and I respect that. But please don't take what some of our views on the game and twist it into something ridiculous, because it's quite obvious that they aren't given the history between the 2 teams.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> And who is ignoring the first quarter?


This is the post I responded to:



Mr_B said:


> Exactly, Take away the 1st quarter and the score is 77-71 for the Raps


Yes, my response was glib, but the point was you can't take away the Magic's hot shooting first quarter. As you said, teams that rely on the three run hot and cold. If you want to play the game where you take away their best quarter, you should also take away their worst shooting quarter, too. Of course, the whole thing is silly. All four quarters count. This isn't figure skating where you throw out the highest and lowest scores.



Mr_B said:


> Again, nobody is saying that the first quarter should be ignored. But it is not wrong to say that if Magic didn't overplay in the first quarter, the game would've been a lot closer.


It would have also been a lot closer if the Raptors didn't "underplay" on defense in the first quarter. Or, it would have been a total blowout if the Magic didn't go cold in the second quarter. The fact is all 48 minutes count. Whether or not the game would have been a lot closer without Orlando's hot shooting first quarter is irrelevant. It's just Raptors fans grasping at straws looking to somehow put a positive spin on a 14 point loss.



Mr_B said:


> This isn't the first time the Raptors are playing the Magic, we have seen how the games usually go down in the past. In the past when Orlando has an average night shooting 3s, the games have been generally close. In fact, Toronto actually have a winning head to head record against Orlando with Bosh in the lineup in the past 2-3 years.


The past 2 - 3 years don't matter. 2 - 3 years ago, the Magic didn't have Rashard Lewis and 2 - 3 years ago, Hedo wasn't the same player he is today. None of the games between the Magic and Raptors THIS season have been close. Counting yesterday, the Magic are 3-1 against Toronto this year. They won those three games by 9, 15 and 14. In the other game, the Raptors won by 17, 127-110. Not a single close game between the two teams this season. 

Talk about hot shooting, in that Raptors win they shot 0.588 as a team and 0.550 from 3-point range. Bosh was 14-16 from the field and 11-11 from the line. Calderon was 8-10, Delfino 7-11. So, it looks like the Raptors best chance against the Magic is to hope multiple players all get insanely hot in the same game.



Mr_B said:


> This isn't saying that Toronto is better than Orlando by any stretch of the imagination, but they have found ways to beat Orlando even with Howard dominating in the paint and that at least gives them a chance to win this series.


This season, you've found exactly one way to beat the Magic - shoot 0.588 as a team and 0.550 from 3-point range. You've lost the other three times and none of them were close.



Mr_B said:


> If you feel that the series won't go more than 5 that's is your opinion and I respect that. But please don't take what some of our views on the game and twist it into something ridiculous, because it's quite obvious that they aren't given the history between the 2 teams.


The history - the recent history - shows that unless your team shoots the ball insanely well you lose to the Magic by double digits. The history also shows you have no answer for Dwight Howard. In four games this year, he's shooting almost 70% from the field against the Raptors. You simply have no answer for him. You're a jump shooting team with weak interior defense and below average rebounding. You may win some games during the regular season with that formula, but it's not going to win you much in the play-offs - especially against a team with a dominant big man.

BNM


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Boob-no-more 

we suck, so why do you waste your time with us? I am sure you could go to a good teams forum and educate them all about how great their team is.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> The big difference is the Raptors have no one who can contain Dwight Howard. When the Magic go cold from the outside, they will simply pound it in to Superman and let him dominate the Raptors interior defense. As good as Bosh is, he's nowhere near as dominant in the paint as Howard. The Raptors can't keep Howard off the offensive glass and they can't stop him in the paint... Unless they can find a way to contain Dwight Howard, they don't stand a chance in this series.
> 
> BNM


this is a sharp point... but i don't agree.  or i don't want to agree. imo, "containing dwight howard" should mean nothing more than keeping him off the offensive glass. if that can be done (huge "if", granted) i don't see where the challenge would lie.

the raptors, imo, make it worse on themselves by doubling down on the block as a force of habit. #1, our double-team is ineffective at least 80% of the time. #2, and more importantly, it frees up open jumpshooters and lanes to the basket, which is where every basketball defense falls apart.

dwight would first have to show me he can do something before i send another body at him. he can't adeptly use his left hand, his handle is... very shaq-like, his jumper is raw and he's not a proven foul shooter. i want to see him dunk over rasho nesterovic several times (not including plays off the glass or lobs) before i decide to fold my defense out of respect for dwight howard.

in short, i think the raptors still show opposing players far too much respect. i wish they would have more confidence in what they do and who they have. with dwight, when he gets the ball even five feet from the hoop, let him have it and see what he can do- make him prove that he can do something- don't just wave the white flag and assume he'll dominate because guys like him don't have the skills (yet) to dominate that easily. he's more dangerous on the glass and when you're not ready than he is when you're in position and waiting for him to try something.

dwight howard himself does not scare me because he cannot create his own shot as easily as he will in a couple of years and the magic have approximately... *one* skilled passer on the entire roster who can get him the ball.  their passing is their achilles heel, imo, and i wish the raptors would make it harder on them to find open looks, which starts with trusting rasho on howard and forcing the team to make creative passes they haven't proven they can make.

peace


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

billfindlay10 said:


> Boob-no-more
> 
> we suck, so why do you waste your time with us? I am sure you could go to a good teams forum and educate them all about how great their team is.


Ah yes, the obligatory "I don't like what you so so go away" post from billfindlay10.

Sorry I'm not here spouting sunshine and rainbows after your 14 point loss. If you don't like what I say, tell me why I'm wrong. At least seifer presents well thought out counter arguments. This whole shut up and go away approach is rather childish and adds nothing to the discussion.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

ballocks said:


> dwight would first have to show me he can do something before i send another body at him. he can't adeptly use his left hand, his handle is... very shaq-like, his jumper is raw and he's not a proven foul shooter. i want to see him dunk over rasho nesterovic several times (not including plays off the glass or lobs) before i decide to fold my defense out of respect for dwight howard.


While it might be worth a try, I suspect if Rasho was left to guard Howard 1-on-1 you'd see him do exactly what Shaq used to do against single coverage - back his man down and dunk over him. Like Shaq, Dwight doesn't have great low post moves, but he's physically dominant enough to get away with simply overpowering a less athletic, overmatched defender. If Rasho is left to guard him 1-on-1, you'd likely see two things, a lot of dunks by Dwight and Rasho in foul trouble.

BNM


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> Ah yes, the obligatory "I don't like what you so so go away" post from billfindlay10.
> 
> Sorry I'm not here spouting sunshine and rainbows after your 14 point loss. If you don't like what I say, tell me why I'm wrong. At least seifer presents well thought out counter arguments. This whole shut up and go away approach is rather childish and adds nothing to the discussion.
> 
> BNM


Well taking the time to read the same point made time after time by you is annoying. it is too bad that your team is watching the playoffs on TV, but that does not mean that you can go and pick another team and just come in and bring negativity. I have nothing to say to you about how Toronto is playing or in which direction the team is headed. What ever someone has to say you will pull something out to try and prove them wrong. I do not come on this forum looking for a debate, I post what I have to say, maybe disagree, but I do not try and change peoples minds. 

You can come in here and spout whatever you want, but it is getting very tired. Try coming up with a new angle and maybe I wont say beat it.....until you come up with something fresh....well....beat it!

I do have one question for you....why have you not gone on the Magic board and posted in their game thread? Oh thats right, you would rather bash a team and it's players than hype one up or give props on their win. Thanks for that.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

billfindlay10 said:


> Well taking the time to read the same point made time after time by you is annoying. it is too bad that your team is watching the playoffs on TV, but that does not mean that you can go and pick another team and just come in and bring negativity. I have nothing to say to you about how Toronto is playing or in which direction the team is headed. What ever someone has to say you will pull something out to try and prove them wrong. I do not come on this forum looking for a debate, I post what I have to say, maybe disagree, but I do not try and change peoples minds.
> 
> You can come in here and spout whatever you want, but it is getting very tired. Try coming up with a new angle and maybe I wont say beat it.....until you come up with something fresh....well....beat it!
> 
> I do have one question for you....why have you not gone on the Magic board and posted in their game thread? Oh thats right, you would rather bash a team and it's players than hype one up or give props on their win. Thanks for that.


Blah, blah, blah... In other words, you don't come to a discussion board looking for discussion. You just want everyone to agree with you and if they don't they can just go away. Don't like my posts? The solution is simple. Don't read them. Nobody forces you to. It's called self control.

BNM


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> Blah, blah, blah... In other words, you don't come to a discussion board looking for discussion. You just want everyone to agree with you and if they don't they can just go away. Don't like my posts? The solution is simple. Don't read them. Nobody forces you to. It's called self control.
> 
> BNM


Thanks for answering my question.

Discussion is one thing, your continued tired old points are what gets me. Come up with a new or original thought and I wont care if you stay, but coming here now that your team is golfing and stating obvious points is not adding anything to the Toronto forum.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

billfindlay10 said:


> Thanks for answering my question.
> 
> Discussion is one thing, your continued tired old points are what gets me. Come up with a new or original thought and I wont care if you stay, but coming here now that your team is golfing and stating obvious points is not adding anything to the Toronto forum.


You have NEVER responded to ANYTHING I have written. You ignore my points because you don't like what I say. Seifer, Ballocks and others actually take the time to respond, but all I ever get from you is "go away". Well guess what. You don't own this forum. You may not like my opinions, but I have just as much right to post here as you do. I don't care if you agree with anything I write. I don't care if you don't like me posting here. If you want to discuss basketball, I'm all for it. If you just want to play forum bully and tell me to go away, I won't. 

This is a place for discussion. If you don't want to have a discussion with me, that's fine. If you don't like my posts, stop reading them. Put me on ignore. I don't care. But, stop trying to force me to go away. You have no right to do so.

BNM


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm not trying to force you to go away, I have no ability to do that. I am sorry that you are getting all upset that I wanted you to take your negative attitude elsewhere. I have never said I disagree with you so I am not sure where you are getting that. I am glad that Ballacks and the boys are taking time to make some counter points for you. As for me, I don't care to debate the state of the Raptors with a boob that only comes here to stir the pot. And it is for that reason that I would be glad if you stopped with the consistent harping on how bad we are, how we made the wrong pick, how soft we are, how bad our "D" is, ect ect.

Like I asked you a few posts ago, why have you not posted on the Magic board if you have such strong feelings on this series and the two teams playing in them...Oh ya probably because no one there would want your bandwagon jumping, just like I don't want your negative bandwagon jumping in this forum.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

billfindlay10 said:


> And it is for that reason that I would be glad if you stopped with the consistent harping on how bad we are, how we made the wrong pick, how soft we are, how bad our "D" is, ect ect.


So, do you actually disagree with those points, or do you agree and just don't like an "outsider" bringing them up? Did you make the wrong pick? Is your team soft? Is your "D" bad? If you disagree, please state your case.

BNM


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

You can't say if the pick was wrong after two years.

"D" has been a question mark since day one so you bringing it up is plain redundant...reason #one we don't need your two cents...its all been said
Toughness has been a question since day one....reason #2 see previous. 

My point is that you are about 6 months to late in bringing anything new, all the debates you bring up have been had and there is no need for the beating of a dead horse. So please address that if you want. What can you do for this board that has not been discussed at length already?


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

OK, you win. Hard to argue with such a well thought out post.

Bargnani was a GREAT pick. He's going to be a real difference maker in this series. He'll have HUGE third season (who knows, maybe he'll even top 4 rpg) and be a shoe in for 6th man of the year and a future first ballot hall-of-famer.

The NBA will decide the first quarter of game one will not count and award the victory to Toronto 77-71. The Raptors will go on to sweep the Magic in a record setting 3 3/4 games.

There, that enough sunshine and rainbows for you?

BNM


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

your sarcasm is so hilarious.

Anyways. are you a toronto fan or a magic fan?

this thread is for the team vs team, not bargnani vs. bargnani


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

southeasy said:


> Anyways. are you a toronto fan or a magic fan?


Neither.



southeasy said:


> this thread is for the team vs team, not bargnani vs. bargnani


Actually, it's about Game 1 - which is what I was discussing until billfindlay10 tried to derail the discussion by attacking me and telling me to leave rather than posting about the game. He was the one who brought up the Bargnni pick, not me.

BNM


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

actually the pick point was to your other ramblings in the Bargnani thread so don't try and bullsh!t your way through this. If you think me wanting you to take your crap somewhere else is attacking you then you are pretty thin skinned.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

billfindlay10 said:


> actually the pick point was to your other ramblings in the Bargnani thread so don't try and bullsh!t your way through this. If you think me wanting you to take your crap somewhere else is attacking you then you are pretty thin skinned.


Jeez, calm down. You don't like what I write and now you get all angry about it. You do realize this is just a anonymous forum for discussing basketball, don't you. No need to get all P.O'd about it. The fact is, I never even mentioned Bargnani in this thread until you tried to chase me away.

Think I'm a Bargnani hater? Go back and read this thread again - where your own fellow Raptor fans suggested booing the kid. Now tell me who the real Bargnani haters are.

BNM


----------



## george (Aug 8, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> Take away the second quarter and the Raptors get blown out by 21. Gee, isn't this fun. Unfortunately for Raptors fans all four quarters count. But hey, way to look for the bright spots in a 14 point loss.
> 
> BNM


lol I agree man, I never get why people say...take quarters so and so...and we played well. Maybe if the magic didn't dominate the first they would dominate the 2nd. Who knows what would've happened in the other quarters if they didn't dominate the first. They probably would've come out harder in 2nd, 3rd and 4th....but yea that is the most BS argument.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> This is the post I responded to:


What Mr_B said was a direct response to what I said originally, which is also what I just spent my last post telling you about. Try some reading comprehension on a broader scale.



Boob-No-More said:


> Yes, my response was glib, but the point was you can't take away the Magic's hot shooting first quarter. As you said, teams that rely on the three run hot and cold. If you want to play the game where you take away their best quarter, you should also take away their worst shooting quarter, too. Of course, the whole thing is silly. All four quarters count. This isn't figure skating where you throw out the highest and lowest scores.


Your point is still quite weak. If you really want to take out both the first and second quarters, then it would've been a 1 point game. I just said, teams don't tend to shoot 70-80% from 3s. It's not something that happens one quarter per game, I don't see why someone is saying it as if that it doesn't happen in the first quarter, it's bound to happen later. 



Boob-No-More said:


> It would have also been a lot closer if the Raptors didn't "underplay" on defense in the first quarter. Or, it would have been a total blowout if the Magic didn't go cold in the second quarter. The fact is all 48 minutes count. Whether or not the game would have been a lot closer without Orlando's hot shooting first quarter is irrelevant. It's just Raptors fans grasping at straws looking to somehow put a positive spin on a 14 point loss.


Again, does this not fall into the "If teams play to the norm in the first quarter, the game would've been a lot closer because the rest 3 quarters are close?" You have to remember, all of this is to point out that the Raptors have a chance to beat the Magic, does this not justify as giving them a chance?

And seriously, stop with your "all 48 minutes count" statement as if you're the only one that understand this. If you're not capable of breaking a game down deeper and look at the details, that's really your own problem.



Boob-No-More said:


> The past 2 - 3 years don't matter. 2 - 3 years ago, the Magic didn't have Rashard Lewis and 2 - 3 years ago, Hedo wasn't the same player he is today. None of the games between the Magic and Raptors THIS season have been close. Counting yesterday, the Magic are 3-1 against Toronto this year. They won those three games by 9, 15 and 14. In the other game, the Raptors won by 17, 127-110. Not a single close game between the two teams this season.
> 
> Talk about hot shooting, in that Raptors win they shot 0.588 as a team and 0.550 from 3-point range. Bosh was 14-16 from the field and 11-11 from the line. Calderon was 8-10, Delfino 7-11. So, it looks like the Raptors best chance against the Magic is to hope multiple players all get insanely hot in the same game.


Once again you fail at reading, did I not say "with Bosh in the lineup"? The Raptors are 1-1 against Magic when Bosh played this season, with a 17 point win and a 9 point loss. The style of Orlando's game hasn't changed that much in the past 2 years. They still take a lot of 3s and rely on only Dwight Howard inside. I'm only saying that the Raptors have found ways to beat Orlando in the past if it comes down to Dwight carrying the team on his back. Orlando is still the favorite and is the better team, but the Raptors have done it before on several occasions.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> Once again you fail at reading, did I not say "with Bosh in the lineup"? The Raptors are 1-1 against Magic when Bosh played this season, with a 17 point win and a 9 point loss.


1-2 actually with an additional 14 point loss.



seifer0406 said:


> The style of Orlando's game hasn't changed that much in the past 2 years. They still take a lot of 3s and rely on only Dwight Howard inside.


The style may not have changed, but the results have. In 2006-07 they were 40-42 and didn't have anybody on the roster shoot 0.400 from three point range. In 2007-08 they went 52-40 with their 2nd, 3rd and 4th scoring options all shooting 0.400, or better, from 3-point range. This Orlando team is not the same team as last year. They are much better. The addition of Rashard Lewis gave them a legitimate second scoring option and Hedo and Nelson have both improved considerably (I know Nelson's scoring average is down, but his shooting percentages are way up, as are his assists, and his TOs are down - making him a MUCH better PG this year than last).



seifer0406 said:


> I'm only saying that the Raptors have found ways to beat Orlando in the past if it comes down to Dwight carrying the team on his back.


And Dwight has also improved significantly this year. He posted career highs in scoring, rebounding and blocks this year. His pts/36 have gone up by about 2 every year he's been in the league. There are very obvious reasons why this year's Orlando Magic won 12 more games than last year. The addition of Lewis, the improvement of Hedo, Nelson and Howard all make this year's Magic MUCH better than last year's. Which is why I think any success the Raptors may have had against the Magic last year or the year before is irrelevant. In the here and now the Magic are just a flat out better team and while the Raptors are capable of matching the Magic on the perimeter, they have no answer for Dwight Howard in the paint.

BNM


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> 1-2 actually with an additional 14 point loss.


I was talking about the regular season. The playoffs have just started and people should give a few more games to have a more accurate assessment about both teams. What I was saying is that in the regular season in the past 2 years, the Raptors have found ways to beat the Magic.

As for the rest of your post, it seems like you often break down a paragraph that I've written and argue parts of it while ignoring the main point I'm trying to get across. What I was saying is that when Orlando relied on Howard in the past, Toronto have found ways to beat them even with Dwight dominating the paint. This is also a direct response to what you were saying earlier. Of course Orlando's team have changed from year to year, but the idea of Howard dominating the paint = automatic win isn't correct because it has not work in the past.

If you want to argue that if the rest of the Magic team step up like they did in game one Orlando will have an easy series then I agree with you. But then again it goes back to what I was saying earlier, I don't expect them to shoot the way they did in the first quarter of game 1. If they don't shoot that way the rest of the series, then even though Orlando is the favorite, the Raptors does have a chance to win the series because it's not as one-sided as you trying to portray in your posts.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

And to wrap this up, you seem to have a false view on the Raptor fans as if most of them believe that Toronto would win the series. They do cheer for the home team but if they are going to bet money on it, I'm sure most would consider the Magic as the favorite. I mean why wouldn't they? Orlando has 11 more wins and is the 3rd seed while we are the 6th seed. The problem here is that there are people that are saying that this will be an one-sided series and that's where the disagreement occurs. It has a chance to become one-sided, but simply judging by the performance of game 1 and especially when you take into account the previous games these 2 teams have played, there is a higher chance that the series will go into a more competitive direction. It certainly doesn't warrant the type of ridicule that you're thrown at people who support this notion. As I said, if you feel that the series won't go 5 games, that is your opinion. Go bet on it and make some money if you like, it's not going to bother any of us. But please don't come in here and take what some people said and twist it into something ridiculous, because you obviously haven't presented enough to make it so.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

We were making shots in the 1st qrt cuz you guys were sagging in on Dwight. Too bad as soon as you guys stepped up on our shooters you couldn't stop them from slashing. You guys are acting as if all of our players are 1-dimensional which couldnt be further from the truth. Hedo can slash, 'Meer can slash, Evans can slash, & can Shard can slash. You guys dont have enough perimeter defenders to stop that as was shown late in the second half. also look at your FG%.......isnt that supposed to better then your 3%. Please look at all the angles when you make an assesment of a game instead trying to put a spin on the facts in your favor. Fact is, you guys shot better then us from 3, but we still won by 14.....that is a fact. We shoot alot of 3's, yes, but our players aren't as one-demensional as yours, which is why we won the game. We are good at shooting 3's but we dont depend on them. That's the difference.


----------



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

What a horrible 1st Q..


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Kordell Stewart is slash.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

toronto should not double howard, let him try to beat us all game. we should shadow lewis, turkoglu & evans on the outside, and take to game two with that strategy,.

jameer doesn't impress me, let him try to beat us at the rim or with his shot, him & howard. i see a much better start in the next quarter these two teams play for the red.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> I was talking about the regular season. The playoffs have just started and people should give a few more games to have a more accurate assessment about both teams.


A few more games and it could be over.



seifer0406 said:


> If they don't shoot that way the rest of the series, then even though Orlando is the favorite, the Raptors does have a chance to win the series because it's not as one-sided as you trying to portray in your posts.


We'll I guess we'll just have to wait and see. I stand by my prediction that this series won't go more than five games. And it will only go five if Orlando becomes bored and complacent and give one away in Toronto. You think it will be closer than that? That's cool. We'll know one way or the other a week from now.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> And to wrap this up, you seem to have a false view on the Raptor fans as if most of them believe that Toronto would win the series.


Again why do you try to make EVERY thread about me. Why does it matter to you so much what I think of Raptors fans?



seifer0406 said:


> The problem here is that there are people that are saying that this will be an one-sided series and that's where the disagreement occurs.


Why is that a problem. Isn't that what these discussion boards are for, for people to post their opinions? Or, is it only a problem when someone disagrees with you?



seifer0406 said:


> As I said, if you feel that the series won't go 5 games, that is your opinion.


Actually, I said it won't go MORE than five games. I give the Raps a chance to win one at home of Orlando gets bored and starts looking ahead to the 2nd round.



seifer0406 said:


> But please don't come in here and take what some people said and twist it into something ridiculous, because you obviously haven't presented enough to make it so.


Do you own this board? No you don't. So, as long as I don't violate the board rules you have no right to tell me I can't come here and you have no right to tell me what I can and can't post. So, get down of your high horse and stop trying to act like you have any more right to post here than I do.

BNM


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> Again why do you try to make EVERY thread about me. Why does it matter to you so much what I think of Raptors fans?


How is this discussion about you? You posted in a thread, and then people replied to you, and all of a sudden you feel that the thread is revolving around you all of a sudden? Do you not understand how forums work? You shared your idea, and people discussed your idea and pointed out where they agree or disagree, how is that anything unusual?



Boob-No-More said:


> Actually, I said it won't go MORE than five games. I give the Raps a chance to win one at home of Orlando gets bored and starts looking ahead to the 2nd round.


It seems like you missed out the part about "it's your opinion" eventhough you included in your post. 5 games, 10 games, 20 games, it's your opinion, did I not make myself clear? And what was that part I said about you often break down a paragraph and miss the gist of it? It's happening again.



Boob-No-More said:


> Do you own this board? No you don't. So, as long as I don't violate the board rules you have no right to tell me I can't come here and you have no right to tell me what I can and can't post. So, get down of your high horse and stop trying to act like you have any more right to post here than I do.


Did I tell you to not visit this board? I asked you to not take another person's post and twist it into something ridiculous and away from its original meaning, is that too much to ask? In fact, if you really want to say it, admit that you were doing what I said you were doing and I won't even say another word about it. But then again that does make most of your posts in this thread pointless since theres no sense behind them.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> Do you not understand how forums work? You shared your idea, and people discussed your idea and pointed out where they agree or disagree, how is that anything unusual?


Discuss my ideas and opinions all you want. But please stop discussing ME. Yes, frankly that is unusual and it's really starting to creep me out.

BNM


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Does anyone else think if we kill Sam Mitchell, and promote Primoz Brezec to head coach, our chances to win this series go up drastically? Cause I know I do.

The guy is dumber than a buffon. Can't wait till he gets the axe this offseason.

Regardless. im still saying RAPTORS IN 6.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Well Mitchell is like 6-8 250, I don't think anyone of us can actually win in a fight if we see him in person

But he should get fired or at least get the Isiah treatment if the Bargnani-at-SF experiment fails yet again. The playoffs is a horrible time to try out new things, especially as risky as this move.


----------



## NCR (Nov 28, 2007)

Bring in Jay Triano as coach. He's undefeated.


----------

